# iGyaan down for redesign



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

Igyaan.in Was surely my most favorite review site, which was not run by a Phan boy
Goodbye! | iGyaan.iniGyaan.in


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

I will miss lajjo


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

I like to buy his epic knife


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

@Tenida: If it really closed, your video reviewing will be hit 

But buy that knife to


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tenida video reviews?? Where? :O

Link please


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Will start soon


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @Tenida: If it really closed, your video reviewing will be hit
> 
> But buy that knife to



Lol you just flashed the news but can't give quality like igyaan man


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

^

What phone you gonna review first tenida?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2013)

Or maybe this is a Mega strategy of theirs? 
It says Goodbye........... Loading?
Maybe they're shifting to .com? from .in?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yea seems like a site redesign.


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

iGyaan Will Be Back In A New Avatar.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> iGyaan Will Be Back In A New Avatar.



they should


----------



## Empirial (Mar 10, 2013)

Many a times I told viewers not to tell Bharat to wax or shave his hands. Dekho burra maan gaya na


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

^

LOL man!!!! 

When will the page go live again ?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

empirial said:


> many a times i told viewers not to tell bharat to wax or shave his hands. Dekho burra maan gaya na



ROFLOL...:d


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Never cared about the technical sides of their reviews, but liked the hands on videos(close look at the products, like L9 which is a hit in India but not abroad, so not many hands on videos in youtube), will they keep on providing videos in youtube?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

^

WOAH where had you been tkin? TDF Bot had stopped working?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> What phone you gonna review first tenida?



L9 but I wanna review Xepria Z's  babies   Please help buddi


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Xperia Z's babies?


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2013)

will be waiting for iTenida.in review site.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

When u r launching your site itenida.in


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 10, 2013)

But why are they closing ?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> But why are they closing ?



We also don't know yet


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

They were not closing imo. so don't be sad. Btw. waiting for my tripod guys 



icebags said:


> will be waiting for iTenida.in review site.



Not site as for now will launch video channel on youtube.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Tenida said:


> They were not closing imo. so don't be sad. Btw. waiting for my tripod guys
> 
> 
> 
> Not site as for now will launch video channel on youtube.



Perfect.


----------



## Nipun (Mar 10, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> But why are they closing ?



The thread says because Tenida is launching iTenida.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

Nipun said:


> The thread says because Tenida is launching iTenida.



Sorry me a poor tech reviewer 
LOL See this 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/o4kldEV.jpg



Its you


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tenida hurry up !!! 

We need to see your video review ASAP.


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Tenida hurry up !!!
> 
> We need to see your video review ASAP.


yess, hurry up Tenida, we will wait for iTenida channel and a pair of famous to be scissors. (forget knife - igyann already used that, get a pair of exquisite scissors)


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Tenida hurry up !!!
> 
> We need to see your video review ASAP.


I just broke my camera


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tenida said:


> I just broke my camera


-snip-


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 11, 2013)

icebags said:


> yess, hurry up Tenida, we will wait for iTenida channel and a pair of famous to be scissors. (forget knife - igyann already used that, get a pair of exquisite scissors)



*For Tendia.* Why scissors only ? Get a dissection box man. It will me much easier. You may also get a power drill and power cutter to open packaging if you want to follow this brand slogan "Aaj kuch toofani karte hai..."


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

^^LOL Aaj kuch toofani karte hai..


----------



## Empirial (Mar 11, 2013)

@Tenida Use some catchy slogan for your review channel/site. Something like "Maa Ka Pyaar Aur Gadgets Ka *War Kabhi Na Thamega, Jab Tak Hai Pran...Jab Tak Hai Pran...Jab Tak Hai Pran". BTW I used Pran instead of Jaan warna YRF case kar dega lolz.

*Pronounce War in desi style "Var" otherwise maaza nahin aayega


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

^^


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

R.I.P this thread


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> R.I.P this thread



You're responsible for all this


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

@Teni*Da* Became popular before he started Reviewing


----------



## Empirial (Mar 11, 2013)

Well none of us know why iGyaan shut down but I strongly feel that they will be back. All we can do is just wait and watch


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tenida if you dont post your video review before thursday I will go on a hunger strike. And many others shall join me I'm sure. So please hurry up.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

@randomuser111 i am with u from thursday we will be on hunger strike if he doesnt upload any reviewing videos man..:thumbup:

@Empirial i am also thinking that they will be back with bang because it says.....loading this clue is poking me why will they do that 

@Tenida bro plz haan kehedo naa yrr plzz start your youtube channel and start unboxing and reviewing gadgets bhai plz aditya bro aur mere ko bukha rehena padega so r u ready for iTenida.in


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Tenida if you dont post your video review before thursday I will go on a hunger strike. And many others shall join me I'm sure. So please hurry up.


My god :O
I will troll all of you just wait


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tenida.in

The best place on web for bhishon bhaalo gadget reviews 
Where you feel the same joy watching reviews as you would eating roshogolla

So come watch gadget reviews, bongnam style

Also one box rasgulla free for the one who will watch the review most number of times from Tenida


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

Waiting Eagerly


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

bongali babu


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *bong*ali babu


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Tenida.in
> 
> The best place on web for bhishon bhaalo gadget reviews
> Where you feel the same joy watching reviews as you would eating roshogolla
> ...


I don't think K.C Das will sponsor me 



NoasArcAngel said:


> bongali babu


I am Indian 
*i.imgur.com/vatx2jn.jpg?1


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

Time for Updates | iGyaan Refresh Coming Up!


View attachment 9376


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 11, 2013)

We are working on an all new design, so we will be away for the time period. But we will be back with a BANG and an all new interface that you will be forced to love. Because its AWESOME!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

^ Here we go iGyaan Team!


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

@Tenida Bhai tum rhendo tumpe naa ho paayega bharat bhai pe hi chod do je sab kaam


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> @Tenida Bhai tum rhendo tumpe naa ho paayega bharat bhai pe hi chod do je sab kaam



Dude I think you've not  seen any of  my written reviews. And Good thing takes time  
P.S: igyaan are professional and i do it for fun


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Dude I think you've not  seen any of  my written reviews. And Good thing takes time
> P.S: igyaan are professional and i do it for fun



Bro i was just kidding don't take it seriously please
and really i have not seen your reviews please tell me the link and i will see for sure


----------



## Tenida (Mar 11, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Bro i was just kidding don't take it seriously please
> and really i have not seen your reviews please tell me the link and i will see for sure



Sure 

Check PM


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG , I Enjoyed Their reviews.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

For iGyaan's sake MODS please edit the title of the thread to iGyaan down for redesign


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 11, 2013)

^


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Mar 12, 2013)

I like their you tube channel for hands on review of latest gadgets.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

New redesigned iGyaan launched
iGyaan.in | Welcome to the New iGyaan 2013 - iGyaan.in
*
Mods: Please change the thread name to New redesigned iGyaan launched.*


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 13, 2013)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Couldn't care less.



Hmmm...didn't get you


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually I follow the TY channel only.. not much on their website.


----------



## newindiasolutions (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, where is your site. I would like to see..


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 15, 2013)

newindiasolutions said:


> Well, where is your site. I would like to see..



About which site are you talking?


----------



## quagmire (Mar 16, 2013)

Is'nt he the iGyaan guy..


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/file/LG%20Nexus%204%20Camera%20Samples%20-%203.jpg



Whats he doing in digit review? - Intel-based Xolo X1000: Performance Review and Camera Comparison


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2013)

^ yup he is


----------

